# KH/GH (Nutrafin) instructions ???



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

I bought a Nutrafin KH/GH test kit and I have a few questions on reading the instructions.
But first here is my test results:
GH - it took 7 drops to change the color. 7 x 20 = 140 ppm I presume. 
KH - it took 5 drops to change the color. 5 x 10 = 50 ppm I presume.
Now the instructions say:
" Multiply GH or KH (mg/L CaC03) by 0.056 = dH degrees or /ou/o/ gH degrees".

Now am I correct to say that 140 ppm x 0.056 = 7.84 gH degrees?
and 50 ppm x 0.056 = 2.8 dH degrees?

Also, If this is correct, are these readings good or should I be adding something to raise the 2.8 dH. I believe the 7.84 gH is just fine right?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Your calculations are correct and your water is just fine for planted aquarium use.


----------

